# A3 manual swap



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Im sure there is an old thread somewhere, but, I am thinking about getting a 2008 A3 Quattro, but I will want to swap to manual, has anyone done the manual swap with a Quattro? Id love some info. 

Thanks!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i believe this one shop with A3-S3 did it.
i cant remember name
they had a white a3
then they found a quattro rear end with manual transmission
they swapped it in

prolly will cost you no less than 10k to do it.

oh and they did it on a 2.0t

not sure how its done on a 3.2 2008


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i believe this one shop with A3-S3 did it.
> i cant remember name
> they had a white a3
> then they found a quattro rear end with manual transmission
> ...


Damn, Id rather just import from Germany.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

PNW said:


> Im sure there is an old thread somewhere, but, I am thinking about getting a 2008 A3 Quattro, but I will want to swap to manual, has anyone done the manual swap with a Quattro? Id love some info.
> 
> Thanks!


Funny I thought about doing this. But only if the DSG started to go. IE Mechatronics or something pricey.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Funny I thought about doing this. But only if the DSG started to go. IE Mechatronics or something pricey.


I wish Audi offered the A3 Quattro with manual, :banghead::banghead: At least in the us


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

PNW said:


> I wish Audi offered the A3 Quattro with manual, :banghead::banghead: At least in the us


Time to import from overseas!! Canada is only 15 years for import so you know we are getting close to be able to import some of the first A3's here.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Time to import from overseas!! Canada is only 15 years for import so you know we are getting close to be able to import some of the first A3's here.


Time to get an A1. :laugh:


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe I should just settle for a fwd a3...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

PNW said:


> Maybe I should just settle for a fwd a3...


You know I struggled with the whole DSG and quattro. if you live anywhere that gets snow Quattro is worth it. I think anyways. I do enjoy driving it a lot. Down shifts are the funest! 

That being said there are days I miss my Manual. But having traction and good power delivery (not to mention no more torque steer) is so much better and I don't regret my choice at all.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> You know I struggled with the whole DSG and quattro. if you live anywhere that gets snow Quattro is worth it. I think anyways. I do enjoy driving it a lot. Down shifts are the funest!
> 
> That being said there are days I miss my Manual. But having traction and good power delivery (not to mention no more torque steer) is so much better and I don't regret my choice at all.


Argh, :banghead: I just started driving a auto and I hate it. I am a skier so I want Quattro, but don't want to settle for DSG. My bro has a a4 avant Quattro 5 speed, but Im not a huge a4 guy. 

Ill have to think about it.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

I have an A3 2.0 and I live in Jackson Hole. DSG too. I fretted over finding a manual transmission but in the end it just doesn't matter. And the DSG is quite good: stick it in your preferred gear for the up, and in another for driving down the mountain pass. Put on some decent snow tires (I'm using Generals WITH Studs) and you get the best of everything: better gas mileage, great grip in snow AND ice, and you can shift gears with your index fingers. And you'll still be able to drink coffee in the morning on your way to the hill cuz you won't have to use that right hand to shift. Also, Seattle traffic sucks - you'd have to keep your foot on that clutch pedal all day long (I lived in Seattle for a number of years).


----------



## CorradoMusicMan (Mar 24, 2006)

PNW said:


> Argh, :banghead: I just started driving a auto and I hate it. I am a skier so I want Quattro, but don't want to settle for DSG. My bro has a a4 avant Quattro 5 speed, but Im not a huge a4 guy.
> 
> Ill have to think about it.


I was in the same boat: I really wanted the A3 Quattro but it only comes with s-tronic in the US. I ended up buying it anyway. I love the car, but hate s-tronic even though I drive in it manual mode only. If you love manuals this transmission just doesn't cut it. Don't get me wrong - the technology behind the s-tronic tranny is amazing and it is one of the best - but it is not the same as a manual.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i believe this one shop with A3-S3 did it.
> i cant remember name
> they had a white a3
> then they found a quattro rear end with manual transmission
> they swapped it in


it was unitronic here in Montreal

can't find the build thread but here is the flickr album

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unitronic/sets/72157631337375988/detail/


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

DLV said:


> I have an A3 2.0 and I live in Jackson Hole. DSG too. I fretted over finding a manual transmission but in the end it just doesn't matter. And the DSG is quite good: stick it in your preferred gear for the up, and in another for driving down the mountain pass. Put on some decent snow tires (I'm using Generals WITH Studs) and you get the best of everything: better gas mileage, great grip in snow AND ice, and you can shift gears with your index fingers. And you'll still be able to drink coffee in the morning on your way to the hill cuz you won't have to use that right hand to shift. Also, Seattle traffic sucks - you'd have to keep your foot on that clutch pedal all day long (I lived in Seattle for a number of years).


Yes, it has its perks, but I love the feel of a regular manual. I should go to the nearest audi dealer and test drive one. 

Seattle traffic does suck..... very much... and the hills are killer.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

CorradoMusicMan said:


> I was in the same boat: I really wanted the A3 Quattro but it only comes with s-tronic in the US. I ended up buying it anyway. I love the car, but hate s-tronic even though I drive in it manual mode only. If you love manuals this transmission just doesn't cut it. Don't get me wrong - the technology behind the s-tronic tranny is amazing and it is one of the best - but it is not the same as a manual.


That's how I feel, I guess I will have to think about it. Maybe import?


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Maitre Absolut said:


> it was unitronic here in Montreal
> 
> can't find the build thread but here is the flickr album
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/unitronic/sets/72157631337375988/detail/



Thanks!!! I found another thread of a guy who swapped a Quattro a3 2.0T, he got all new parts for about 3k and did the work himself. It is very intriguing.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

PNW said:


> Damn, Id rather just import from Germany.


Good luck with that. 



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i believe this one shop with A3-S3 did it.
> i cant remember name
> they had a white a3
> then they found a quattro rear end with manual transmission
> ...


You're talking about the Unitronic A3. It *IS NOT* a manual tranny conversion. It was purchased like that. As far as the quattro conversion goes, I'm not sure if it's been done yet. That was their plan as of March 2012, along with a 500hp turbo. :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

DG7Projects said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about the Unitronic A3. It *IS NOT* a manual tranny conversion. It was purchased like that. As far as the quattro conversion goes, I'm not sure if it's been done yet. That was their plan as of March 2012, along with a 500hp turbo. :thumbup:


yes its been done already. Maitre Absolut posted link


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

DG7Projects said:


> You're talking about the Unitronic A3. ... It was purchased like that.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about the Unitronic A3. It *IS NOT* a manual tranny conversion. It was purchased like that. As far as the quattro conversion goes, I'm not sure if it's been done yet. That was their plan as of March 2012, along with a 500hp turbo. :thumbup:


Importing was somewhat of a joke...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i believe this one shop with A3-S3 did it.
> i cant remember name
> they had a white a3
> then they found a quattro rear end with manual transmission
> ...


Someone over in the R32 forums did it to his R32.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about the Unitronic A3. It *IS NOT* a manual tranny conversion. It was purchased like that. As far as the quattro conversion goes, I'm not sure if it's been done yet. That was their plan as of March 2012, along with a 500hp turbo. :thumbup:


However, if you buy direct from the manufacturer, it isn't that bad of a process. Just extra coin. My friend's dad did it two years ago, with an S5


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Someone over in the R32 forums did it to his R32.


It's a 3.6/manual tranny conversion. It was for sale for $40,000


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

DG7Projects said:


> It's a 3.6/manual tranny conversion. It was for sale for $40,000


The car was for sale?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Dibs on seats.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

neu318 said:


> The car was for sale?


Yes it was. Check it out: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5804912-FS-.-R36-6MT-USA-Boston&highlight=6mt


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

neu318 said:


> The car was for sale?


infiniteecho's? Yes, it was for sale. Not sure what happened with it.

[edit - DG7Projects beat me to it]

I :heart: my DSG with UM flash. I grew up driving manual. It is fun, but I'm one that doesn't miss it.


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

JRutter said:


> infiniteecho's? Yes, it was for sale. Not sure what happened with it.
> 
> [edit - DG7Projects beat me to it]
> 
> I :heart: my DSG with UM flash. I grew up driving manual. It is fun, but I'm one that doesn't miss it.


Ill have to try it out, I'm skeptic.


----------



## motto_L (Jun 25, 2011)

PNW said:


> Thanks!!! I found another thread of a guy who swapped a Quattro a3 2.0T, he got all new parts for about 3k and did the work himself. It is very intriguing.


Hi Did you ever do the swap? I am at the crossroad either fix the DSG clutch or do the swap... Cheers!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

motto_L said:


> Hi Did you ever do the swap? I am at the crossroad either fix the DSG clutch or do the swap... Cheers!


I did the swap.... I believe I am the only one in North America that swapped a manual into a DSG quattro car instead of converting a FWD to quattro. It's actually fairly straightforward, although there are a few things that I never made fully functional like factory. Let me know if you have questions. You can also look at my build thread, it covers pretty much everything I did.


----------

